# Skervesen Raptor, again!?



## SiggyCertified (Jul 28, 2012)

Just like MetalDaze who also posted a few days ago (http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/luthiery-modifications-customizations/205785-skervesen-raptor-build.html), I too have decided to put in an order with Skervesen after seeing the wonderful terrormachine. 

After a few days of back and forth through, we have finally come to terms on the build, and production is underway.

Bolt-on Righty 6 String
Tuners: Hipshot
Neck: 5-Piece Rosewood
Fretboard: Flamed Ebony
Scale: 24.69
Body: Swamp Ash
Top: Quilted Maple
Finish/Fade: White -> Light Red -> Dark Red -> Black
Binding: Ivoroid (All-throughout)
Bridge: Schaller Hannes
Pickups: BKP Blackhawks
Pots: 1 Vol, 3 way switch
Fluorescent side dots as markers only

As far as the choice in fade goes... I explained to them how I was a big fan of the fade Misha's Mayones model, but I wanted it to resemble more of a lava ember as opposed to a body of water. 






I'm excited to see how it'll turn out. Funny thing is, after I explained my idea to them, they told me about their Mayones history, so needless to say, I think I'm in very good hands here.  
Now, onto what you all clicked in here to really see.

























CAN'T F**KING WAIT


----------



## Levi79 (Jul 28, 2012)

Gonna be awesome


----------



## FatKol (Jul 28, 2012)

Mother of god, what a beauty!


----------



## commelina (Jul 28, 2012)

You have definitely closer, we invite


----------



## Mysticlamp (Jul 28, 2012)

oh....lord


----------



## SiggyCertified (Jul 30, 2012)

Ummm, yeah....... already?!?!?! These guys are insanely fast, and all I can do laugh at how much they've gotten done so far. I'm honestly shocked, haha.

PICS!:
Body ALREADY cut, with the top as well.




Apparently they've found out the Raptor doubles as the perfect Diet Coke holder! Lol








And last but not least some binding action


----------



## MetalDaze (Jul 30, 2012)

Looks great so far! The CNC definitely helps with making things go faster 

Plus, it's not just one guy in his basement building guitars. They have several skilled people working on this and a great facility.


----------



## mphsc (Jul 30, 2012)

Like that reversed headstock.


----------



## SiggyCertified (Jul 31, 2012)

Skervesen at it yet again!
















 <--- Looks like this guy. Heh


----------



## MetalDaze (Jul 31, 2012)

I love how the bevels on the body have turned out. Now I'm curious to see how your finish will look. Are you having them just paint the top or the rest of the body too?


----------



## oliviergus (Jul 31, 2012)

What the... Lol its seems like they're building so fast? Do they have some sort of queue, or? 
And the most important thing, how expensive are they haha?


----------



## MetalDaze (Jul 31, 2012)

Just figured out your joke with the face too


----------



## SiggyCertified (Jul 31, 2012)

Just the top, I still want those GORGEOUS woods to shine on the back. @olivier, I would send them an e-mail.


----------



## Skervesen Guitars (Aug 1, 2012)

oliviergus said:


> What the... Lol its seems like they're building so fast? Do they have some sort of queue, or?



Hello! We're just Totally No Bullshit Company... As you red Daze's words: 


MetalDaze said:


> ...it's not just one guy in his basement building guitars. They have several skilled people working on this and a great facility.



That's why!  If we can do something in one day - we're not telling you it took week and will cost extra... a lot!
























> And the most important thing, how expensive are they haha?



Globally it looks we're 3 times faster and ... times less expensive than the average . FOR NOW!


----------



## Levi79 (Aug 1, 2012)

Man, that's some crazy time! This is going to be so awesome.


----------



## samclarke669 (Aug 1, 2012)

Can't wait to see how this turns out, mind blowingly quick work!


----------



## SiggyCertified (Aug 2, 2012)

Okey dokey, I lied to everyone, and changed my mind, because this kind of shit happens... haha. I've decided to say, f**k color, I have enough on my other guitars... Once again I thank Skervesen for their patience with my indecisiveness and, needless to say, I am much more pleased with this result, I present to you:


----------



## SiggyCertified (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## Skervesen Guitars (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## SiggyCertified (Aug 2, 2012)

^^^^Hahahahaha


----------



## MetalDaze (Aug 2, 2012)

Be advised that I might use your "lava burst" idea on a future build 

These daily updates are so great that it's going to be hard to not get any while the Raptors are flying to the US. Maybe Jarek should save a few and send them later so we don't go through withdrawal


----------



## mphsc (Aug 2, 2012)

damn it, that top, these build times and the import tax from Poland isn't bad at all. Who's rethinking their last deposit, .

Looks great man.


----------



## MetalDaze (Aug 2, 2012)

BTW, your Raptor is bleeding


----------



## SiggyCertified (Aug 2, 2012)

Headstock action!


----------



## SiggyCertified (Aug 3, 2012)

And get this.... I was told I _might_ have to wait until Saturday for my next update. THIS IS BULLSHIT!!!!


----------



## commelina (Aug 3, 2012)

You surely cannot consent to such foolish impertinence!


----------



## RickSchneider (Aug 3, 2012)

El naturalé is a good choice


----------



## Skervesen Guitars (Aug 3, 2012)

We do like natural things...


----------



## commelina (Aug 3, 2012)

Oh yes, especially busts


----------



## Skervesen Guitars (Aug 3, 2012)

As well...


----------



## MetalDaze (Aug 3, 2012)

SiggyCertified said:


> And get this.... I was told I _might_ have to wait until Saturday for my next update. THIS IS BULLSHIT!!!!


 
Actually, I bribed Jarek to only give me an update today. Sorry about that 
















I'm just kidding of course


----------



## SiggyCertified (Aug 4, 2012)

Funny enough, he sent me an update, mixed with your stuffs. LOL I'm just too lazy to upload right now.


----------



## SiggyCertified (Aug 4, 2012)

Here we go, fret action!


----------



## ikarus (Aug 6, 2012)

turns out nice...


----------



## SiggyCertified (Aug 7, 2012)

All she awaits is the hardware!


----------



## Birdman (Aug 7, 2012)

WOW !!! Amazing ..... I`m absolutely speechless .

I`ve ordered a "Raptor" today. Hope it will be also build with that high speed.


----------



## SiggyCertified (Aug 9, 2012)

Hardware! w00t! Can't wait to see it with BKP's!


----------



## poopyalligator (Aug 9, 2012)

I can't believe how long it is taking them to get that guitar finished. Tell them to hurry up already.


----------



## bob123 (Aug 9, 2012)

Is the body really small, or is the neck that huge? lol


----------



## Birdman (Aug 9, 2012)

Looks so beautiful !!!


----------



## HighPotency (Aug 9, 2012)

When I scrolled down to the natural lighting shots of the body...


----------



## mpsk (Aug 9, 2012)

this guitar needs nuclear green sunburst color


----------



## SiggyCertified (Aug 9, 2012)

Okey dokey, let me try this again... lol. Sry to MetalDaze.

Here we go! BKP Day!








Dat back <3




Last but not least some sexy Hipshot action.


----------



## Birdman (Aug 9, 2012)

I`m speechless .....


----------



## Skervesen Guitars (Aug 9, 2012)

SiggyCertified said:


> Okey dokey, let me try this again... lol. Sry to MetalDaze.



You don't need to be sorry for MetalDaze. He's got also something for ya...


----------



## zzz5150 (Aug 9, 2012)

i love wat u did the stains


----------



## Psykopath90 (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi Man,

Seriosly looking good here! Please send an review of your thougts later about the guitar. I'm very tempted to buy this guitar or an another guitar from Skervesen, Nut I want to know your thougts first


----------



## DoomJazz (Aug 11, 2012)

Why did I have to see this first thing in the morning? I was sleeping on the couch and now people are gonna think I'm a cushion fucker with all the jizz everywhere...


----------



## Levi79 (Aug 11, 2012)

Are those threaded inserts for the pickups? That's a really cool idea. Beautiful guitar!


----------



## commelina (Aug 12, 2012)

Levi79 said:


> Are those threaded inserts for the pickups?..................



Yes


----------



## Vicious7 (Aug 12, 2012)

Man that's nice... Almost....there for a deposit......>_<


----------



## Imalwayscold (Aug 12, 2012)

It looks awesome.

I'm not sure on the headstock though, it reminds me of a bottle opener


----------



## commelina (Aug 12, 2012)

certainly because it is two in one ,Our new technology


----------



## Vicious7 (Aug 13, 2012)

Imalwayscold said:


> It looks awesome.
> 
> I'm not sure on the headstock though, it reminds me of a bottle opener


 
Just how large *are* your beer bottles in England???!!! Just kidding.

Moar pics?


----------



## Fiction (Aug 13, 2012)

Vicious7 said:


> Just how large *are* your beer bottles in England???!!! Just kidding.
> 
> Moar pics?



They put bottle caps on top of steins.


----------



## SiggyCertified (Aug 13, 2012)

DONE BITCHES! Hannes in! Now ship it the fuck out! <3333 May we all bow down to the boys at Skervesen.  I really love the simplicity/complexity of the guitar, if that makes any sense to anyone. 










I cannot wait to play the shit out of this thing and send you guys a video, not to mention, this guitar will be my first NGD on this board. FUN FUN!


----------



## Skervesen Guitars (Aug 15, 2012)

Yo, Siggy - how do you like such version of photo?
(we give you as much as we can b4 you will grab yer Raptor by yourself )


----------



## SiggyCertified (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## SiggyCertified (Aug 17, 2012)

The suns out in Poland! 

















She's 100% finished, and getting shipped out on Monday!
Expect an NGD post by this weekend with a video... +rep to whoever guesses the band i'll be covering in the vid!


----------



## Birdman (Aug 17, 2012)

She is definitely a beauty.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Aug 17, 2012)

The cavity cover looks ace. Kind of prefer that to big logos taking up headstock or body space.


----------



## MetalDaze (Aug 17, 2012)

Good for you! #2 is going to arrive before #1  (BKP has shipped my pickups to Skervesen, so that's all I'm waiting on).


----------



## Skervesen Guitars (Aug 20, 2012)

she's gone


----------



## SiggyCertified (Aug 20, 2012)

See you soon my love! She all tucked in and cozy...





Be on the look out for the NGD this weekend!


----------



## F0rte (Aug 25, 2012)

Another Raptor build that gives me major GAS...


----------



## Skervesen Guitars (Aug 25, 2012)

He arrived yesterday for his master


----------



## TheFashel12 (Aug 25, 2012)

Why u no NGD ??


----------



## Birdman (Aug 25, 2012)

it has probably knocked out him


----------



## Skervesen Guitars (Aug 25, 2012)

Maybe still asleep


----------



## SiggyCertified (Aug 25, 2012)

NGD will be up tonight, or the very early AM (EST)! Promise! 


I have to say this though... I was expecting to tweak a few of my patches. But they all just sound....... better.


----------



## Birdman (Aug 26, 2012)

I can`t find a NGD thread


----------



## TheFashel12 (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## bob123 (Aug 26, 2012)

the turn around on these is quite impressive!!!


----------



## Musza (Aug 28, 2012)

NGD's waiting for the video or you just can't stop playing Ur Raptor?


----------



## MetalDaze (Aug 28, 2012)

Musza said:


> NGD's waiting for the video or you just can't stop playing Ur Raptor?


 
I'm curious too. Let's see it!


----------



## Birdman (Aug 28, 2012)

I`m also curious


----------



## SiggyCertified (Aug 28, 2012)

Thread is up!  Sry again!


----------

